# Plants for new chameleon cage



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi just ordered a new reptibreeze wahoo to replace my flexaruim anyway I popped into home base to check out some new live plants could anyone help in telling me if these are safe for my Yemen chameleon .
*cyclamen
*hibicus
*spineless yucca
*peace Lilly
* Areca palm
* cynbidum orchid 

Thank for any help I would like one pretty plant in at least lol x


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

hibiscus is and peace lily is not and i think the orchid might be ok never heard of the others might be better off asking on the chameleon forums i got a better response off there


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Hibiscus is good! They love to eat the leaves and flowers! Other good plants are Ficus (Weeping Fig), Pothos (labelled as Devil's Ivy in B&Q, but not actually an ivy!) and Schefflera (Umbrella plant). Make sure that you get Schefflera Arboricolor and NOT Actinophylla as that one is poisonous! Lidl occasionally have taller Ficus and Schefflera in and I've bought from there before too. I seem to have the best results with Schefflera though.


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

Miss Lily said:


> Hibiscus is good! They love to eat the leaves and flowers! Other good plants are Ficus (Weeping Fig), Pothos (labelled as Devil's Ivy in B&Q, but not actually an ivy!) and Schefflera (Umbrella plant). Make sure that you get Schefflera Arboricolor and NOT Actinophylla as that one is poisonous! Lidl occasionally have taller Ficus and Schefflera in and I've bought from there before too. I seem to have the best results with Schefflera though.


 
Yes, I have more luck with shefflera, ficus seems to dfrop leaves all over and droop very quickly, shefflera stays nice and upright and doesnt drop, they have sturdier stems for larger chams to climb on, Ficus branches are very good for smaller chams as they are very thin.
Laura xx


----------



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks guys x:2thumb:


----------



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks guys x:2thumb: is reptibreeze a good cage?


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

yes, very good, i use them, we built four adult male cages but apart from that we have all repti breeze and terry thatcher vivs, the repti breeze ones are very similar to the terry thatcher ones but the terry tatcher ones are a hell of a lot sturdier
Laura xx


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

Cyclamen, peace lily and orchid should all be avoided, also with the pothos if you notice the cham eating it regularly it should be removed as it's mildly toxic and these toxins can accumulate in the system if eaten regularly.


----------

